# Ghana Minister Urges Arrest of Homosexuals



## Flora (Aug 4, 2011)

About two weeks old, but has yet to be mentioned.

I found out about this because one of the former reporters for my local paper's weekly high-school-reporters thing (covering all sorts of topics) found out about it _on Twitter_ and wrote about it.

Most of the article he'd written regarded how _no one really reported about it.  _(well, except the BBC, which the reporter did note.)

I, for one, am thoroughly disgusted, both at the minister's actions _and_ at the lack of coverage. This is a big deal; why would any network completely _ignore_ the story?

(I suck at this "find a news article and post it on the forums" business)


----------



## Firelord Alex (Aug 5, 2011)

Just another country begging to be ignored and disowned by the rest of the world.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 5, 2011)

This is Africa, though. World leader in not respecting human rights. Hope the IC gives Ghana a nice slap on the fingers.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 8, 2011)

> This is a big deal; why would any network completely ignore the story?


because reporting on homophobic abuses in Africa is like saying that it rains a lot in England. at least they're not trying to kill gays like certain other countries. :/



> Just another country begging to be ignored and disowned by the rest of the world.


no! this is exactly what we shouldn't do. tyranny should be put under intense scrutiny, especially when the regieme is dipping into the aid bucket. perhaps a quid pro quo arrangement is in order: quit your discriminatory legislature or we quit our payments.


----------



## Automata heart (Aug 8, 2011)

This is rather sad. :angry: especially when its through the medium of religion.  there seems to be an all-over regression of the separation of church and state  all over the world. (not counting New York's same sex marriage a few weeks ago. that made my year)


----------



## Michi (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometimes things like this get me so fucking _frustrated_ that I wish all homophones would just _eat shit, die, and eternally burn in hell's deepest fires._ Even though I don't even believe in hell's existence.

There is _no godfuckingdamn thing wrong with not being 150% heterosexual._ the only reason LGBTQ people have ever been prosecuted is because a bunch of people once decided that "sodomy" and non non-cisgender people were disgusting to them. Its the most stupid reason in history for killing a person, and it's the biggest and most violent act of trolling in history.

You know what I hate the most? People such as one presented in the article linked to by goldenquagsire. People who suggest non-cisgender people and non-heterosexual people should be in some way "rehabilitated." What would they try to do? Put a picture of a woman in front of me and say "THIS IS HOT AND YOU SHOULD LIKE IT" or something? There's no way to change someone's sexual orientation or gender identity or _anything!_ Short of a massively traumatic incident. And causing one is _not okay._

Why, oh why did conservative Christians and Muslims have to decide to flip a million different kinds of shits at the thought of two same-sex adults consenting to sex? Especially when there's a shit-ton of people in the world and those two random consenting adults will most likely have absolutely no effect on one's own life?

God I hate the world sometimes. To think that all these asinine dumbfucks have passed on their dumbfuckery for so long, into and through the year 2011, pisses me off to no end as well as confuses the hell out of me! At least most of the anti-LGBTQ people out there are 50+, so in ~25 years the majority of people in _civilized_ societies will be acceptant of people who don't perfectly fit to the general norms. Although well still have a shitload of assholes who have the attitude of "I'm okay with gays as long as they don't hit on me!" _AS IF WE WOULD_

[/rage]


----------



## Phantom (Aug 8, 2011)

Something tells me this should be in SB/DH.

But what goldenquagsire said. it's terrible, but not unheard of, and all I can say is they haven't resorted to killing them at least. 

We shouldn't ignore this, but that's what's going to happen. It's not like this guy is going to listen to some random people from the internet anyways. And world leaders will want to tread lightly anyways around this.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 8, 2011)

It's how it is. Africa is a long way behind most other continents in terms of human rights - even South America is strongly improving nowadays. Argentina has same sex marriage and Uruguay has civil unions. I'd be surprised if they weren't considering some things in Chile too. Asia is pretty terrible apart from Japan and South Korea I guess.

As soon as we can show in developed and developing countries that gay marriage is the most normal thing in the world, we can hope we act as a bit of a role model and that Africa's quest against poverty (which is really the reason it's all so backwards there) works out slowly. But that is gonna take a lot of time.

Let's get the developed nations who have the means to implement it to do it first, and do it more or less unilaterally. I want to see the Denmarks and Finlands of the world adopt same sex marriage. Austria. Switzerland. Those countries. Sure they have rights already but still. 

Also how the shit did Spain get same sex marriage and Germany/France not at all. Now that always baffled me.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 8, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Also how the shit did Spain get same sex marriage and Germany/France not at all. Now that always baffled me.


I agree with all of your post but this part in particular made me laugh a little because yeah. I still don't understand how _Portugal_ (~*moar Catholic than Poland lol*~) has same-sex marriage while Germany and France don't. I. What.

Though tbh I'm pretty sure gay marriage will be legalized in France once Sarkozy gets the boot, he's a Berlusconi-esque little macho man.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 8, 2011)

Isn't Portugal like Spain though in the sense that the socialists have been in power there for forever?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Aug 8, 2011)

> Also how the shit did Spain get same sex marriage and Germany/France not at all. Now that always baffled me.


at least in the case of Germany, it's because there is a sizable devout Christian population, and it's quite a conservative nation overall.


----------

